# RIP Ivy...



## BunnyLove89 (Jun 22, 2012)

So this morning I went to check on my mice and Ivy died during the night...She was one of my favorites. She was only a few months old, but coming from a petco feeder tank she didn't have the best genes. She started out really active, then a few weeks ago she lost her sight and hearing. She still acted fine, and even worked with her cagemate, Kassadee, to help take care of my old gal, Ebony (who is over 2 years old). 
My mice all look very different, and are currently split up into 2 cages, but once Ebony passes away I will combine them. In one tank I have Maizie, Daisie, Bailie, and Maci. And in the other tank I have Ebony, Kassadee and the 2 new babies; Kallie and Lily.
Even though mice don't like to be handled (or maybe it's just my mice), I still really enjoy taking them from feeder tanks and letting them have a long and comfortable life. 

Here are some pics. I'll have to take new ones of Ebony and the new babies.

Kassadee: 






Ivy (RIP):





L to R: Daisie, Bailie, Maci, Maizie


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 22, 2012)

You did a wonderful thing by rescuing her. RIP sweet girl. :rip:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 22, 2012)

Cute, when our daughter and kids lived with us after their fire, we had 11 rats in various cages. Sorry that you lost her, but you gave her a wonderful, if short life.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 22, 2012)

You did what you could.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. It reminds me of my little pocket mousie, Fievel. We got him from some friend so we weren't sure how old he was, but he was a great little boy. He'd ride around on my shoulder and when I'd go into a store, I'd hold my pocket open and he climb right in til I chased him out. Never knew they could be so much fun. Rest in peace little one.


----------

